# My new babies have just arrived



## esteam (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally I've decided and bought these babies. Optima D 280x700 G lathe and Optima BF 20 Vario. :big:

I want to share this happiness with you and I'm sending some pics.

















I made a little test with lathe. After my old Atinon, it was amazing. 

I'm impatient to use them more. I will send my comments soon.

Regards

Erdem


----------



## esteam (Jul 15, 2008)

Ooops where are the images. I think I did something wrong. Sorry guys.

Here are the links:

http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/?action=view&current=DSCN4659.jpg






http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/?action=view&current=DSCN4661-1.jpg






http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n361/hombaz/?action=view&current=DSCN4666.jpg






Erdem

*Edited to embed pictures*


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice.......er uhm babies 

it looks like you will have allot of use and enjoyment with these 2 machines.
what will be your first project??

chuck


----------



## esteam (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you Chuck for your wink . 

I'm already working on a Jan Ridder's stirling engine. I will go on with my new ones. And I'll share with you.

Erdem


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice Erdem ;D

Enjoy both getting to know and using them, and most of all ............ have fun 8)

Dave


----------



## cfellows (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed! I have severe tool envy looking at those.

Chuck


----------



## malcolmt (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi 
Yes very nice indeed, a definite tool envy, not too sure about the pink !!
I am sure you will have years of relaxation with them.
All the best

Malcolm


----------



## rake60 (Jul 15, 2008)

Very Nice Indeed!

Rick


----------



## kvom (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice looking babies ;D

I like the adjustable shield on the mill; havn't seen one like that before.


----------

